# Unable to import RAW + JPG from 5D Mark II



## SpareImp (Jun 29, 2012)

This might be a common or old issue, but I can’t seem to figure it out by myself or by Google.
I’m having some trouble with my 5D Mark II when it comes to importing pictures to my computer. I use the USB cable and the “Import with Adobe Brigde CS5”-option (latest update installed). Latest 5D Mark II firmware is also installed on my camera.

I’ve never shot JPG with this camera, but I’ve recently decided to do this for one of the “C”-modes (so the problem may have always been there). This is where the problem occurs. Whenever I shoot JPG (L) + RAW (L), (though, I haven’t tried any other sizes), Bridge won’t show the thumbnails of the pictures after the first JPG+RAW or allow me to proceed at all (see attached picture). Nor am I able to access the files on my CF-card through normal file browsing, it just loads forever.

Everything works fine as long as I shoot in RAW only.
Any ideas?


----------



## rwmson (Jul 2, 2012)

Perhaps you need to install a Camera Raw codec on your computer. Google that to find places to download the proper codec for your computer.


----------



## traveller (Jul 2, 2012)

Do you get the same problem if you import using EOS Utility?


----------



## SpareImp (Jul 5, 2012)

Actually, I didn’t have EOS Utility installed, but now I do and it seems to do the job. Adobe Bridge doesn’t. I’ll try the codec-suggestion, though I thought it did that by itself through normal updates.

For the record, my old 550D does not have this problem shooting RAW+JPG. Is there a significant difference between the files from this and my 5D Mark II?


----------

